# VK - Vape Elixir New Ratio 70/30 VG/PG



## Gizmo (1/3/16)

The new formula for Vape Elixir is now in stock Vape King!

You can now sub-ohm with Vape Elixir for the first time. Now also available in 3MG 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/vape-elixir-supreme-e-liquid.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

